# Need help removing radio from 98 Sentra



## rebeccagrave (Mar 31, 2005)

i am posting this for my dad who is technologically inept.

he has a 98 sentra gxe and wants to replace the stock radio with a cd player he recently aquired. the problem? he doesn't know how to remove the front panel to even get to the radio and remove it. he tried, but was unsuccessful.

if anyone can give me some step-by-step instructions or guide me to a web site that has diagrams with this info, i'd really appreciate the help.

he doesn't know how to control his temper. so before he goes and sets it on fire, i suggested to him that i would find him some help. thanks in advance!


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

if the console is like my 98 200sx then there should be a cap in between the hazard light switch and the rear window defroster. In that cap(popping it out at the bottom with a flat head) tehre should be a screw. then the frame around the radio and and hvac should be able to be removed.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Pop off the cap between the defroester switch and hazard switch and remove the screw behind it. 

Pull out and remove the ash tray. 

Pull the surround panel off and unplug the switches connected to it. 

Remove the 4 screws securing the radio bracket and pull it out. He should then be able to unplug the radio and remove it from the car.


----------



## rebeccagrave (Mar 31, 2005)

thanks for the help! we got the radio out. now the problem of connecting the new one.. but that fun will be for another thread!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

he will need to purchase a harness for an aftermarket headunit....theyre found at stereo shops for under 20$


----------

